# RR: 14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244



## Trout

*1.	Gardiner (cond.), Rolfe Johnson, Schmidt, Bonney, Monoyios, Von Otter, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir, London Oratory Junior Singers	(1988)










2.	Richter (cond.), Seefried, Töpper, Fischer-Dieskau, Fahberg, Haefliger, Engen, Münchener Bach-Orchester, Münchener Bach-Chor	(1958)










3.	Herreweghe (cond.), Schlick, Crook, Jacobs, Kooy, Cold, La Chapelle Royale, Collegium Vocale Gent	(1984)










4.	Klemperer (cond.), Fischer-Dieskau, Schwarzkopf, Pears, C. Ludwig, Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus	(1961)










5.	Harnoncourt (cond.), Prégardien, Goerne, C. Schafer, Röschmann, Concentus Musicus Wien, Arnold Schoenberg Chor	(2000)










6.	Scherchen (cond.), László, Wächter, Cuénod, Rehfuss, Rössl-Majdan, Munteanu, Standen, Vienna State Opera Orchestra, Vienna Academy Choir	(1953)










7.	Leonhardt (cond.), Prégardien, Egmond, Jacobs, Cordier, Elves, Mertens, Lika, La Petite Bande	(1989)










8.	McCreesh (cond.), York, Kožená, Padmore, Harvey, Gooding, Bickly, Gilchrist, Loges, Munch, Gabrieli Consort & Players	(2002)










9.	Rilling (cond.), Schade, Goerne, Oelze, Danz, Quasthoff, Bach-Collegium Stuttgart, Gächinger Kantorei Stuttgart	(1994)










10.	Max (cond.), Frimmer, Winter, Norin, Prégardien, Jochens, Mertens, Wimmer, Das Kleine Konzert, Rheinische Kantorei	(1995)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Gardiner (cond.), Rolfe Johnson, Schmidt, Bonney, Monoyios, Von Otter, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir, London Oratory Junior Singers	(1988)
2.	Richter (cond.), Seefried, Töpper, Fischer-Dieskau, Fahberg, Haefliger, Engen, Münchener Bach-Orchester, Münchener Bach-Chor	(1958)
3.	Herreweghe (cond.), Schlick, Crook, Jacobs, Kooy, Cold, La Chapelle Royale, Collegium Vocale Gent	(1984)
4.	Klemperer (cond.), Fischer-Dieskau, Schwarzkopf, Pears, C. Ludwig, Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus	(1961)
5.	Harnoncourt (cond.), Prégardien, Goerne, C. Schafer, Röschmann, Concentus Musicus Wien, Arnold Schoenberg Chor	(2000)
6.	Scherchen (cond.), László, Wächter, Cuénod, Rehfuss, Rössl-Majdan, Munteanu, Standen, Vienna State Opera Orchestra, Vienna Academy Choir	(1953)
7.	Leonhardt (cond.), Prégardien, Egmond, Jacobs, Cordier, Elves, Mertens, Lika, La Petite Bande	(1989)
8.	McCreesh (cond.), York, Kožená, Padmore, Harvey, Gooding, Bickly, Gilchrist, Loges, Munch, Gabrieli Consort & Players	(2002)
9.	Rilling (cond.), Schade, Goerne, Oelze, Danz, Quasthoff, Bach-Collegium Stuttgart, Gächinger Kantorei Stuttgart	(1994)
10.	Max (cond.), Frimmer, Winter, Norin, Prégardien, Jochens, Mertens, Wimmer, Das Kleine Konzert, Rheinische Kantorei	(1995)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

